
How long is the perfect book? - r0n0j0y
https://www.1843magazine.com/data-graphic/what-the-numbers-say/how-long-is-the-perfect-book
======
shams93
However you find more people buying and reading shorter works on Kindle, once
no one can see the size of the book it seems the content is more important
than the length when talking about digital versys paper books.

------
Envision_Envi
Yup!! content is more important than size of the book.

